# Jake, White Subaru, Blue/White creek Boat



## El-Butcher (Feb 22, 2018)

Also, you know maybe tell him or I how to get a hold of one another


----------



## rtsideup (Mar 29, 2009)

one word: legalization


----------



## El-Butcher (Feb 22, 2018)

rtsideup said:


> one word: legalization


Actually, Im a grateful recovered Alcoholic. I dont drink or smoke. I just have a lot on my mind right now. 

But thanks for the support!


----------



## raymo (Aug 10, 2008)

El-Butcher, hope you get your helmet back, brother. AA


----------



## sarahkonamojo (May 20, 2004)

Not sure how you find river guides these days. You might try FB RiverRunners page. Or give a call to Buckskin Bill or whoever has the commercial outfit above the gorge.


----------



## El-Butcher (Feb 22, 2018)

raymo said:


> El-Butcher, hope you get your helmet back, brother. AA


Thanks man. I really appreciate it!

It's interesting, the river is a place I use to do most of my drinking, now it's a place I go instead of drinking.


----------



## raymo (Aug 10, 2008)

*100% understand,*



El-Butcher said:


> Thanks man. I really appreciate it!
> 
> It's interesting, the river is a place I use to do most of my drinking, now it's a place I go instead of drinking.


En cualquie momentou, mi amigo.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

raymo said:


> En cualquie momentou, mi amigo.



*en cualquier momento adverb*

*at any time adv (almost always used) *

Mis invitados podrían llegar en cualquier momento. My guests might arrive at any time. 



HUH?!?!?!?


----------



## raymo (Aug 10, 2008)

*Cinco de Mayo ( May 5)*



MNichols said:


> *en cualquier momento adverb*
> 
> *at any time adv (almost always used) *
> 
> ...


I have a friend that I have known for 35+ years from our company operations(gate agent) in Mexico City International Airport, that I met when I flew in there, that comes to Denver to visit family and friends to celebrate Cinco de Mayo ( May 5 ). So we speak both English and Spanish. She was sitting next to me when I responded 
To El-Butcher's post, I did it in (my) Spanish for her. Also shared some old photos of us at the airport in our late 20's with her family, we are now in our 60's, great day's like on the river. Can't wait to have great food tomorrow. Have a great river season.


----------

